# Kimbo Slice dead at 42



## bulldawgborn (Jun 7, 2016)

sounds like anabolics may have contributed to an untimely demise for the popular streetfighter.  How many of yall would've taken the Kimbo punch for $100???


http://heavy.com/sports/2016/06/kim...-heart-failure-steroids-health-what-happened/


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 7, 2016)

It would have to be about 5k for me cause im sure hed break my jaw so id have a hospital bill to pay. RIP I actually liked him.


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 7, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> .  How many of yall would've taken the Kimbo punch for $100???



Not a chance,$100 bucks ain't what it used to be. Rip Kimbo.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 7, 2016)

Sad to hear.  He wasn't much of an MMA fighter, but he was definitely tough.  I thought he always came off as a pretty decent guy in interviews.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah, it sounds like he was a pretty decent family man from what I've heard and read in the past.

I've seen some times when I would seriously consider taking the punch...as long as it wasn't in the face.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 7, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> Yeah, it sounds like he was a pretty decent family man from what I've heard and read in the past.
> 
> I've seen some times when I would seriously consider taking the punch...as long as it wasn't in the face.



You were in so bad of shape youd let him punch you for 100$!?!?! DANGGGGG 
I saw a show about him and he seemed very family oriented outside of fighting. He was always spending time with his kids..and they are from one woman I believe.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You were in so bad of shape youd let him punch you for 100$!?!?! DANGGGGG
> .



Maybe he's just not a scared little Vol..


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You were in so bad of shape youd let him punch you for 100$!?!?! DANGGGGG



Yeah, I was bad off there for a while.  That's fast money.  Long as he didn't lacerate a liver, I'd probably get normal breath back in 10 minutes or less.  I'd probably have to pass on a face punch or the tackles that I've seen though


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 7, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> Yeah, I was bad off there for a while.  That's fast money.  Long as he didn't lacerate a liver, I'd probably get normal breath back in 10 minutes or less.  I'd probably have to pass on a face punch or the tackles that I've seen though



You've seen the 100$ to let him tackle you vid then I guess? hahahaha guys an idiot!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You've seen the 100$ to let him tackle you vid then I guess? hahahaha guys an idiot!



QB kinda left him out to dry.  Perfect decleater  

I don't think I would have even attempted to make the catch knowing I was about to get my head ripped off.  I mean, did he think he got extra money for getting the first down?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You've seen the 100$ to let him tackle you vid then I guess? hahahaha guys an idiot!





bulldawgborn said:


> QB kinda left him out to dry.  Perfect decleater
> 
> I don't think I would have even attempted to make the catch knowing I was about to get my head ripped off.  I mean, did he think he got extra money for getting the first down?



Just watched it.. What a moron!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2016)

Rip Kimbo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

I wouldn't poke Kimbo with a stick for a $100.


RIP big man ..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wouldn't poke Kimbo with a stick for a $100.
> 
> 
> RIP big man ..



Always liked Kimbo. The man was a true backyard brawler.


----------



## getaff (Jun 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 875375
> 
> 
> Rip Kimbo



Just to stir the pot.  Is Muhamed ALi in Heaven?  He was a muslim.  I have not really studied all the ins and outs of that religion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

getaff said:


> Just to stir the pot.  Is Muhamed ALi in Heaven?  He was a muslim.  I have not really studied all the ins and outs of that religion.



Draft Dodgers don't go to Heaven..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2016)

getaff said:


> Just to stir the pot.  Is Muhamed ALi in Heaven?  He was a muslim.  I have not really studied all the ins and outs of that religion.



Imo..nope


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2016)

getaff said:


> Just to stir the pot.  Is Muhamed ALi in Heaven?  He was a muslim.  I have not really studied all the ins and outs of that religion.



Ask Slayer, he's a Muslim


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ask Slayer, he's a Muslim



with a name like slayer you might be on to something.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 24, 2016)

Kimbo was a unique character. In the long run he wasn't cut out to go far in the UFC AKA "the big leagues" . WAy behind the power curve in "fight IQ" but he worked hard to lean and had a lot of heart. He had zero chance of ever being a champion but a lot of interesting fighters that really fill some seats will never be champion. I love to watch both Diaz brothers fight, and again not likely to ever be a champion. Bellator was the perfect place for Kimbo though, because they are a bit of a freak show - kind of like the UFC was years ago. That's way I love MMA - it attracts a lot of people who might not be good (or have an interest in) typical sports or are just too small - but there's a place for everyone from any place in MMA. Personally I like to watch lightweight (155 pounds) and lower weight classes because they generally have insane skills & speed and the fights last a lot longer - few smaller guys have "one punch" knockout power so more fights go the distance or close to it. Those 115 pound females are really amazing. They are like Tasmanian devils! You have to admire a woman who gets cut up & busted up and shrugs it off like it's only a paper cut or stubbed toe.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> with a name like slayer you might be on to something.



I think he's one of those gun control nuts.  We must slay Browning.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I think he's one of those gun control nuts.  We must slay Browning.



I love to control guns... Especially when I'm shooting out over a thousand yards!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Kimbo was a unique character. In the long run he wasn't cut out to go far in the UFC AKA "the big leagues" . WAy behind the power curve in "fight IQ" but he worked hard to lean and had a lot of heart. He had zero chance of ever being a champion but a lot of interesting fighters that really fill some seats will never be champion. I love to watch both Diaz brothers fight, and again not likely to ever be a champion. Bellator was the perfect place for Kimbo though, because they are a bit of a freak show - kind of like the UFC was years ago. That's way I love MMA - it attracts a lot of people who might not be good (or have an interest in) typical sports or are just too small - but there's a place for everyone from any place in MMA. Personally I like to watch lightweight (155 pounds) and lower weight classes because they generally have insane skills & speed and the fights last a lot longer - few smaller guys have "one punch" knockout power so more fights go the distance or close to it. Those 115 pound females are really amazing. They are like Tasmanian devils! You have to admire a woman who gets cut up & busted up and shrugs it off like it's only a paper cut or stubbed toe.



Me too.. Those light weights sure take and dish out beatings! And fast as all get out!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 24, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Kimbo was a unique character. In the long run he wasn't cut out to go far in the UFC AKA "the big leagues" . WAy behind the power curve in "fight IQ" but he worked hard to lean and had a lot of heart. He had zero chance of ever being a champion but a lot of interesting fighters that really fill some seats will never be champion. I love to watch both Diaz brothers fight, and again not likely to ever be a champion. Bellator was the perfect place for Kimbo though, because they are a bit of a freak show - kind of like the UFC was years ago. That's way I love MMA - it attracts a lot of people who might not be good (or have an interest in) typical sports or are just too small - but there's a place for everyone from any place in MMA. Personally I like to watch lightweight (155 pounds) and lower weight classes because they generally have insane skills & speed and the fights last a lot longer - few smaller guys have "one punch" knockout power so more fights go the distance or close to it. Those 115 pound females are really amazing. They are like Tasmanian devils! You have to admire a woman who gets cut up & busted up and shrugs it off like it's only a paper cut or stubbed toe.


I dunno about you,  but to me,  nothing hurts like a stubbed toe


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno about you,  but to me,  nothing hurts like a stubbed toe



So, you've never took a trailer hitch to the shin?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, you've never took a trailer hitch to the shin?



everyday when he moves


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno about you,  but to me,  nothing hurts like a stubbed toe



I kicked a dumbbell at the house sunday barefoot. Pinky toe caught it square on. I havnt walked right since and the nail is as black as night. Im pretty sure its gonna fall off. Yes I fell in floor and almost cried.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, you've never took a trailer hitch to the shin?



I don't think Prius's have trailer hitches...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I kicked a dumbbell at the house sunday barefoot. Pinky toe caught it square on. I havnt walked right since and the nail is as black as night. Im pretty sure its gonna fall off. Yes I fell in floor and almost cried.



Dadgum Renee, sounds painful


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum Renee, sounds painful



go vols losing toenails.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I kicked a dumbbell at the house sunday barefoot. Pinky toe caught it square on. I havnt walked right since and the nail is as black as night. Im pretty sure its gonna fall off. Yes I fell in floor and almost cried.



I was running down our old boat dock and kicked a cleat barefoot.. After getting it stiched up, that nail fell off.. Amazing what will bring a grown man to the ground and almost to tears..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

I was putting up laundry cell phone rang so I took off half trot to get it from kitchen come into hall BOOOOM. I swear it was worse than child birth or at least I tell my women friends. Ive never hit a trailer hitch with my shin but I feel that would be worse lol. My dad tells me to take a drill and drill my nail so the blood will come out make it hurt less..that doesn't sound like its legit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I was putting up laundry cell phone rang so I took off half trot to get it from kitchen come into hall BOOOOM. I swear it was worse than child birth or at least I tell my women friends. Ive never hit a trailer hitch with my shin but I feel that would be worse lol. My dad tells me to take a drill and drill my nail so the blood will come out make it hurt less..that doesn't sound like its legit.



Very legit! Don't use a drill. Spin it back and forth with your fingers. I had to do that with my big toe after dropping a fire extinguisher on it. The pressure was so much when I got through the nail blood shot about 2 ft in the air! Once you drill it, you'll just need to heat up a paper clip and push through the hole every day to bleed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I was putting up THE  laundry AND the cell phone rang. I TOOK OFF AT half trot to get it FROM THE KITCHEN PHONE. I WENT  into THE hall AND BOOOOM. I swear,  it was worse than child birth(i am a male, and have never given birth to a child) or at least I tell my women friends (who have had children), THAT I HAVE  never hit a trailer hitch with my shin. BUT  I feel that would be worse lol. My dad tells me to take a drill and drill my nail so the blood will come out make it hurt less..that doesn't sound like its legit.



corrections made in caps and parenthesis for the forum. I do not charge fees. This one is on the house. Go ahead and drill your toe. All will be fine.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Very legit! Don't use a drill. Spin it back and forth with your fingers. I had to do that with my big toe after dropping a fire extinguisher on it. The pressure was so much when I got through the nail blood shot about 2 ft in the air! Once you drill it, you'll just need to heat up a paper clip and push through the hole every day to bleed.



I heard about paper clip too. I think im going to pass on both. My own blood makes me bout pass out


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> corrections made in caps and parenthesis for the forum. I do not charge fees. This one is on the house. Go ahead and drill your toe. All will be fine.



At least a bama fan can type proper English I suppose..cant speak it as its just an audible whistle when yall try to talk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I heard about paper clip too. I think im going to pass on both. My own blood makes me bout pass out



There are so many ways I could take this post.... 

Did you live in a bubble growing up??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least a bama fan can type proper English I suppose..cant speak it as its just an audible whistle when yall try to talk.



At least that Bama fan doesn't pass out at the sight of a paper cut..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I kicked a dumbbell at the house sunday barefoot. Pinky toe caught it square on. I havnt walked right since and the nail is as black as night. Im pretty sure its gonna fall off. Yes I fell in floor and almost cried.



I think they call those little pink ones smartbells.  Either way, sound painful.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> There are so many ways I could take this post....
> 
> Did you live in a bubble growing up??



I bet Renee has a rough time of it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least a BAMA  fan can type proper English,  I suppose. I CAN'T speak it as IT'S just an audible whistle when THEY try to talk.


Corrections made in CAPS for the illiterate vol fan/thug.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think Prius's have trailer hitches...



My truck would run over a Prius


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Pfffffffffffffffft, buncha pansies . .




A trailer hitch will make you lose your religion..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft, buncha pansies . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to my driver, you are correct.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> My truck would run over a Prius



Sorry, I had you pegged for a Minivan or Prius type..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I had you pegged for a Minivan or Prius type..





It's the internet ya idjit, he can drive what eva he wants...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's the internet ya idjit, he can drive what eva he wants...






I stand corrected!!

 Please see post #48..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> My truck would run over a Prius



Your company's tow truck doesn't count..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your company's tow truck doesn't count..




Neither does this one.. 







Even looks like Smokey..


----------



## DannyW (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow...talking about hijacking a thread...this is a man's death we're talking about here. Do you want a thread about your death to erode to this !!!

Kimbo was the real deal on the streets. Feel sorry for him... professional MMA did not work out for him but I feel that despite my initial impression that he was a mere thug, he always had compassion toward whomever he fought...he really did not hate his "opponent", whomever they were.

RIP Kevin Ferguson.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2016)

roll tide


----------

